# Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Februar 2006)

*WERBUNG* 

*Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

All diese Methoden bringen Erfolg 

Für jede dieser Methoden braucht man 

>>Extra Ruten und Rollen

>>Extra Köder

>>Extra Montagen


Und man muss sein jeweiliges Gerät genauso gut kennen wie die jeweiligen Laufeigenschaften und Präsentation der einzelnen Köder. 

*Rechtzeitig zur Raubfischsaison im Herbst wird ein neues Ködersystem kommen, mit dem man sowohl jiggen wie auch wobbeln, blinkern oder jerken kann*.​
>>Mit einer Rute und Rolle

>>Mit einem Köder

>>Mit einer Montage


*Fantastisch fängige Laufeigenschaften bei jeder Präsentation in *

>>Jedem Gewässer

>>Bei jeder Tiefe 

>>Und jeder Strömung 

*Weitere Infos sowie eine Videopräsentation wird es rechtzeitig vor Verkaufsstart geben.​*
Händler, die daran Interesse haben zu den Erstverkäufern zu gehören, melden sich per Mail

unter dem Stichwort "Wunderköder" bei:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de


Wir leiten die Anfragen gerne weiter.


----------



## Birger (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ja klar, das wärs...einer für alle und alle für einen....

"Wunderköder" lol


----------



## Phoenix-mk (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

@ birger

du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund


----------



## j4ni (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

mit *Fanggarantie* fehlt noch


----------



## Zopenhunter (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Wieso "muss" man für Wobbler, Blinker und Gummifische drei verschiedene Ruten (und Rollen) benutzen?
Versteh ich nicht, meiner Meinung kann man die drei Angelarten problemlos mit einer guten Spinnrute (2,7m...3m, 70-100g WG) und einer 4000er Rolle ausführen.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

@zopenhunter: aber hallo!!!


----------



## Zopenhunter (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> @zopenhunter: aber hallo!!!



Argggh... lass mich nich dumm sterben|kopfkrat. Watt stimmt nicht mit meiner Rute?? Doch nicht etwa zu kurz zum gufinieren? :c


----------



## köderfischer (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Jetzt brauchst du keine drei Ruten mehr!
Die Wunderrute reicht.
Wahrscheinlich kann man auch pilken, stippen und fliegenfischen damit:q
Welche Firma hat sich denn diesen Gag wieder ausgedacht?
Wahrscheinlich kann man das Ding auch umbauen, von einer Eisrute bis zur 14m langen unberingten:q:q
Die Instant Fisherman war ja schon gut (da konnte man sogar Haie mit fangen, haben die in der Werbung gezeigt!!) aber diese Rute muß ja noch um Klassen besser sein.
Und der Köder natürlich auch|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wahrscheinlich eine art Blinkende Wobbeljerkjiggfliege|uhoh:


----------



## Case (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Geht's hier nicht um 'nen Köder.? 

"Rechtzeitig zur Raubfischsaison im Herbst wird ein neues Ködersystem kommen, mit dem man sowohl jiggen wie auch wobbeln, blinkern oder jerken kann."

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Bin ja mal gespannt.?

Case


----------



## köderfischer (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Oh, da wirst du recht haben Case. Dann nehme ich alles zurück. 
Bis auf das



			
				köderfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich eine art Blinkende Wobbeljerkjiggfliege|uhoh:



|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Wird auf jeden Fall mal interessant dann die ersten Berichte zu hören )


----------



## Bubbel2000 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

@zopenhunter: wollt sage: genauso seh ich das auch, wohl missverständnis ;-)


----------



## nikmark (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Bin ja mal gespannt.?
> 
> Case



...wie ein Flitzebogen !

Nikmark


----------



## Riesenblinker (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

#h 

#a COOL !


----------



## Breamhunter (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

*Die Rute gibts doch schon seit einiger Zeit. Hat glaube ich 5-100 gr. WG* :q


----------



## Birger (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Breamhunter schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Rute gibts doch schon seit einiger Zeit. Hat glaube ich 5-100 gr. WG* :q


Nene, das muss die INSTANT FISHERMAN sein, ganz bestimmt!
 Und was heißt hier überhaupt "Raubfischsaison Herbst". Also meine Raubfischsaison fängt im Mai an und das nicht zu knapp. Bis Herbst haben das doch alle wieder vergessen, es sei denn der Spott wird noch größer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Nur falls Ihr noch nicht gemerkt habt:
Es geht um einen Köder, nicht um eine Rute ))


----------



## til (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ich stell mir dass so vor:
Ein Jerkbait, bei dem man eine Tauschaufel einsetzen kann, schon mutiert er zum Wobbler, man halbiert ihn längs und nennt es Blinker, man füllt seinen Kopf mit Blei und klebt einen Twisterschanz dran und nennt es Jig.
Oder eine Neuauflage vom Berkley Blade Dancer!
Von allem ein bisschen was, aber dann nix so richtig. Das Muster kommt mir bekannt vor und taugt eigentlich nie was.
Wenn ich Jerken will (besser gesagt mit Grossködern Hechtfischen), dann will ich das mit dem entsprechend Gerät tun und nicht einen komischen Mutanten an eine Allroundrute hängen. Und zum Forellenfischen kommt halt wieder anderes Gerät zum Einsatz und auch da fragt sich: Waten oder Ufer, Hoch oder Niedrigwasser? Und dann nehm ich eine Handvolle guter bewährter Köder für die Situation am Wasser mit und auch keine Mutanten die vom Kaulbarsch bis zum Wels alles fangen...


----------



## vertikal (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Naja, und der 1. April ist ja auch nicht mehr weit!:q

Außerdem: An wen vermiete ich meine Kellerräume, wenn ich demnächst mit nur einem Kunstköder auskomme und die Lagerräume nicht mehr benötige?

Wovon leben die Händler, die zur Zeit noch zentnerweise Kunstköder verkaufen?

Kauft gummi-ulli das Patent auf und vernichtet es anschließend?

Wen nehme ich demnächst noch mit ins Boot, wenn der ganze Platz für Köderboxen wegfällt?

Fragen über Fragen.....#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



> Fragen über Fragen.....


Die zu diskutieren ist das Anglerboard doch da )


----------



## Pilkman (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Hmm, ist absolut nicht bös gemeint, aber ich schließe mich den Bedenken und dem (Vor)Urteil von Til an. Bei Wunderködern bin ich immer sehr skeptisch... |kopfkrat 

Das fängt bei den Boilies an, die angeblich nur 30+ Fische fangen, das geht weiter über den Twisterschwanz, der beim Jiggen auf der Ostsee jede natürlich vorkommende Nahrung der Fische darstellen soll und immer und dauernd fängt und das geht bis zu diesem ominösen Spinnköder, der verschiedene Methoden perfekt unter einen Hut bekommen und eine unter allen Umständen optimale Köderpräsentation ermöglichen will.

Mein (Vor)Urteil: Es kann sich nur um einen Kompromiss handeln. Möglicherweise keinen schlechten, aber ich behaupte ohne Kenntnis des ominösen Köders trotzdem, dass man mit speziellen Ködern und Kombis für die jeweilige Gewässersituation immer besser gerüstet sein wird.

Weiterverfolgen werde ich das Thema natürlich schon mit Interesse...


----------



## Raabiat (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Wen nehme ich demnächst noch mit ins Boot, wenn der ganze Platz für Köderboxen wegfällt?


Melde mich freiwillig zum Boot auffüllen
Oder wird aus dem kleinen Hundchen noch so ein 120-Pfund Herrchen-Bewacher?|scardie:

Mal zum Thema, so ein Allround Köder ist für mich schlecht vorstellbar und einfach unpraktikabel...
Wo bleibt denn da der spass?? Keine Köderwechsel mehr wenn mal auf nen grünen Kopyto nix geht....keine hastigen Köderwechsel mehr wenn man gerade nen fetten Riesenwobbler dran hat und vor den Füssen die großen Rapfen das Wasser zum kochen bringen....keine Riesen ausrüstungspakete die einem morgens die qual der wahl bescheren....
das würde mir irgendwie das Angel-Feeling vermasseln :q

EDIT: achja, vielleicht nochwas....
wenn der "Superköder" meine Grenzen nicht übersteigt, die ich mir für Köder gesetzt habe, dann kauf ich selbstverständlich auch einen. Aber der sollte sich daran gewöhnen das er nur einer von vielen ist....jeder hat so seine lieblinge, aber die mussten sich ja auch erstmal beweisen


----------



## SpinnerBS (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

So ein Sch..... 
Warum habe ich mir denn in den letzten Jahre einen Riesenvorrat an Spinnern, Blinkern, Wobblern, GuFies, Jerks..... angelegt. Wenn ich nun den EINEN Wunderköder bekomme, den ich mit EINER Rute fischen kann, was mach ich mit dem Rest?

hmm, vielleicht sollte ich dann meine Ködervorräte und meine nun überflüssigen 10 Ruten und Rollen verschenken. 
Und meinen dann nicht mehr benötigten Angelkeller werde ich zur Riesenkühltruhe umbauen. Meine bisherige Kühltruhe wird wohl Dank des Wunderköders nicht mehr aussreichen.

Hoffentlich ist bald Herbst !!!


----------



## Gunni77 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Hallo



> Kauft gummi-ulli das Patent auf und vernichtet es anschließend?


 
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht mitlästern, aber der hat mich vom Stuhl gehauen.....#6 :q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## kaydon (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ja Leute,
ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die den Köder schonmal vorab testen dürfen...
Also, ein paar Kleinigkeiten darf ich euch mit Einverständnis des Herstellers noch sagen:
Der Köder passt sich kontinuierlich dem Gewässer durch Transformation an, je nach Strömung, Fischarten, Temperatur, Sichtigkeit, usw...das heißt, es kann sein, dass ihr einen leuchtend gelben 15 cm Gummifisch reinwerft und nach dem rausholen dann einen kleinen Spinner seht, selbstverständlich kann vor der Spinnererscheinung vorher im Wasser auch eine Wobblererscheinung aktiv gewesen sein.
Aber noch besser, der Köder macht aus jedem Fisch, egal ob natürlicher Raubfisch, Friedfisch oder sogar quadratischer Backfisch, einen gefräßigen Räuber - so steigt die Zahl der beangelbaren Fisch deutlich und damit selbstverständlich auch die Menge der Fänge!

Also, ich kann nur sagen Topköder...


----------



## esox_105 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				kaydon schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Leute,
> ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die den Köder schonmal vorab testen dürfen...
> Also, ein paar Kleinigkeiten darf ich euch mit Einverständnis des Herstellers noch sagen:
> Der Köder passt sich kontinuierlich dem Gewässer durch Transformation an, je nach Strömung, Fischarten, Temperatur, Sichtigkeit, usw...das heißt, es kann sein, dass ihr einen leuchtend gelben 15 cm Gummifisch reinwerft und nach dem rausholen dann einen kleinen Spinner seht, selbstverständlich kann vor der Spinnererscheinung vorher im Wasser auch eine Wobblererscheinung aktiv gewesen sein.
> ...


 

Wer`s glaubt wird selig ...


----------



## Phoenix-mk (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				kaydon schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Leute,
> ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die den Köder schonmal vorab testen dürfen...
> Also, ein paar Kleinigkeiten darf ich euch mit Einverständnis des Herstellers noch sagen:
> Der Köder passt sich kontinuierlich dem Gewässer durch Transformation an, je nach Strömung, Fischarten, Temperatur, Sichtigkeit, usw...das heißt, es kann sein, dass ihr einen leuchtend gelben 15 cm Gummifisch reinwerft und nach dem rausholen dann einen kleinen Spinner seht, selbstverständlich kann vor der Spinnererscheinung vorher im Wasser auch eine Wobblererscheinung aktiv gewesen sein.
> ...


 
#r |muahah: #r |muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

)))))


----------



## vertikal (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				kaydon schrieb:
			
		

> es kann sein, dass ihr einen leuchtend gelben 15 cm Gummifisch reinwerft und nach dem rausholen dann einen kleinen Spinner seht, selbstverständlich kann vor der Spinnererscheinung vorher im Wasser auch eine Wobblererscheinung aktiv gewesen sein.




...............da krieg ich ja langsam Angst: Was, wenn ein netter Kerl wie ich den Köder ins Wasser wirft und anschließend ein Spinner die Rute in der Hand hält, nur weil das Ding 'ne Funktionsstörung hat???|uhoh:


----------



## nikmark (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein Spinner die Rute in der Hand hält, nur weil das Ding 'ne Funktionsstörung hat???|uhoh:



Deine Rute hat eine Funktionsstörung und deshalb lässt Du sie von einem Spinner halten |uhoh: 
So nicht mein Gutschter, Du bist verhaftet :q 

*TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA*:m 

Nikmark


----------



## vertikal (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> So nicht mein Gutschter, Du bist verhaftet :q
> *TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA*:m Nikmark




So'n Mist!!!#q Wie konnte das nur Passieren?


----------



## vertikal (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> Melde mich freiwillig zum Boot auffüllen
> Oder wird aus dem kleinen Hundchen noch so ein 120-Pfund Herrchen-Bewacher?|scardie:




Hi Markus,
glaub nicht, dass die Kleine mal 'n Herrchen-Bewacher wird - eher umgekehrt, aber schau'n mer mal.

Du hast ja dieses Jahr noch Einiges vor: Renkenangeln in der Sorpe lernen, Vertikalfischen in Holland lernen, Raubfischangeln zu Hause lernen.
Mal schauen, wie weit wir dich bis zum Jahresende ausgebildet bekommen, aber erst muss mal dieses blöde Eis weg, dann geht's endlich mal wieder los.

Ich bin voll auf Entzug!!!


----------



## Raabiat (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Markus,
> Du hast ja dieses Jahr noch Einiges vor: Renkenangeln in der Sorpe lernen, Vertikalfischen in Holland lernen, Raubfischangeln zu Hause lernen.
> Mal schauen, wie weit wir dich bis zum Jahresende ausgebildet bekommen, aber erst muss mal dieses blöde Eis weg, dann geht's endlich mal wieder los.



Soviel isses ja doch nicht. Bin ja nach nunmehr fast 20 Jahren Angeln kein Anfänger mehr. Raubfischangeln zuhause muss ich ja nicht mehr lernen....mir fehlt da der Schliff durch einen Meister...das Handwerkszeug und eine eventuelle Begabung bring ich ja mit, soviel Arbeit isses dann doch nich.keine angst!

Renkenangeln in der Sorpe, da freu ich mich schon drauf. Ein neuer Fisch und ne ganz neue Angelmethode für mich.:q.

Vertikalen in Holland?? Nicht, dass mich dann eure Sucht packt und ich auch meine bessre Hälfte zum shoppen absetzen muss|scardie: und dann 5 mal im Jahr Urlaub in Holland mach....ich will doch noch nach Hawaii diesjahr...ich habs meiner Maus versprochen|supergri halt ma...Hawaiii |licht da gibbet doch bestimmt auch nette Zielfische :q

Ich freu mich schon 
Bekomm ich dann Ende des Jahres eigentlich auch'n Zertifikat oder sowas|kopfkrat


----------



## vertikal (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ...das Handwerkszeug und eine eventuelle Begabung bring ich ja mit, soviel Arbeit isses dann doch nich.keine angst!



Weiss ich doch.

Wenn du Gerd und mich überstehst, brauchst du kein Zertifikat mehr, dann bist du urlaubsreif!|supergri


Watt is denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem Wunderköder, um mal wieder die Kurve zu kriegen - und das Winterloch zu stopfen!?

Der wobbelnde, spinnende, Jerk-und Gufi-imitierende Superköder?
Kommt er nu' oder hat Ulli ihn wirklich schon aufgekauft und in der Tiefsee versenkt???

             Wo isser???


----------



## just_a_placebo (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Du sagst es vertikal! Der Köder ist imho eindeutig ein Produkt des, in einschlägigen Forenkreisen, so gefürchteten Winterloches.

Vielleicht gibts dann zu dem Wunderköder auch noch die passende Cam... fotografierst ne 30er Forelle und auf dem Bild sieht man dich dann mit nem 90er Zander. =)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



> Watt is denn jetzt eigentlich mit dem Wunderköder, um mal wieder die Kurve zu kriegen - und das Winterloch zu stopfen!?


Tscha, watt nu??
Plastik?
Metall?
Holz?
Gummi??


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ich habs!!!!

Es ist ne InstandFisherman mit ner Banjo Elritze dran!!!!

Dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen  :q :q :q


----------



## Riesenblinker (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

|licht |licht |licht |licht |licht |licht |licht Ahaaaaaaaa!!!

...jetzt weiß ich`s

sags aber nicht


----------



## Birger (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ich halt es nicht mehr aus, was ist es denn endlich...|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ja Leute, so macht man Werbung und wenns dann endlich mal was gibt und sich jeder einen Superköder vorstellt lacht man sich kaputt, weils doch wieder nur son Quatsch ist.
Einen hab ich aber noch (dann hör ich auf zu piecken): es gibt schon sowas, nämlich den Berkley blade dancer, der kann auch alles, ätschibätsch.

|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halt es nicht mehr aus, was ist es denn endlich...|uhoh:|uhoh:
> 
> Ja Leute, so macht man Werbung und wenns dann endlich mal was gibt und sich jeder einen Superköder vorstellt lacht man sich kaputt, weils doch wieder nur son Quatsch ist.
> Einen hab ich aber noch (dann hör ich auf zu piecken): es gibt schon sowas, nämlich den Berkley blade dancer, der kann auch alles, ätschibätsch.
> ...


naja Birger,
dann jig mal den Blade dancer im Rhein !!!!
viel Erfolg, wenn du das hinbekommst musst du mir sagen wie du das gemacht hast (ohne irgendwelche Vorschaltbleie oder sowas) hab ihn auch aber den Blade tief zu fischen ist echt sauschwer, da er ne Ewigkeit zum absinken braucht.


----------



## Tinsen (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

und der berkley blade dancer ist der letzte mist den es gibt !


----------



## netzeflicker (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ist ja wieder der Hammer es ist noch nicht einmal Ostern Deutschland ist noch nicht Fussballweltmeisterelt und wir reden schon vom Herbst. 
Eine Rute die fast alles kann ist uns doch sowiso schon von Profiblinker beschert worden für schlappe 699.-€ und wenn ich daran Denke was die alle kann muss die neue Rute mindestens das doppelte kosten was warscheinlich auch für die Köder gilt. Ich glaube ich muss jtzt erst einmal zu Gunter Jauch mein Konto aufbessern sons bleib ich mit meiner Handgebauten Rute im Herbst wohl Schneider. Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## Ansgar (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Moin,

Ich weiss nicht - hat das Anglerboard team gar keine Bedenken ob man sich mit so einer Werbung nicht potentiell selber etwas ins Abseits stellt?? Ist schon sehr schwer so etwas noch ernst zu nehmen - was zahlt man denn dem AB fuer die Art der Werbung??

Und wenn das dann so eine "Sensation" ist wie dieser tolle Lure von Berkeley, den man als Twister, Blinker, Wobbler etc einsetzen kann - ja klar GEHT das, aber das Ding haengt hier im Laden wie Blei, denn keine Sau nimmt das ernst und kauft das... 

Und als ob jemand der wirklich an einer oder allen unterschiedlichen Angelarten interessiert ist jetzt lieber so einen Allroundkoeder kauft, als etwas spezielles ich weiss nicht... Und klar, alle Angelarten mit einer Rute und Rolle, natuerlich...;+ ;+ 

Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht - ich finde die Werbung hier etwas ueberzogen...
Aber das ist nur meine persoenliche Meinung.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Ich weiss nicht - hat das Anglerboard team gar keine Bedenken ob man sich mit so einer Werbung nicht potentiell selber etwas ins Abseits stellt?? Ist schon sehr schwer so etwas noch ernst zu nehmen - was zahlt man denn dem AB fuer die Art der Werbung??
> 
> ...




Du bist halt zu alt und zu konservativ und glaubst nicht mehr an die wahren Innovationen des Lebens. |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes 




















Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, mir geht´s genauso, vom Alter mal abgesehen!   
Lassen wir uns überraschen!


----------



## Ein_Angler (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ich glaube ich bleibe beim #6FlyingLure#6 das ist mein Favorit:v in der Liste der UFO's unter den Ködern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Mit den Flying Lures habe ich sehr gut gefangen - allerdings erst nachdem ich kapiert hatte wies ging.
Vom Hecht über Zander, Barsch, Döbel, Rapfen bis in zu eigentlich eher friedlich zu nennenden Fischen wie Karpfen, Rotaugen odre Brassen.

Läuft ja gerade auch ne Umfrage zu Banjo - Elritzen.
Interessanterweise scheint es da auch so zu sein, dass viele die Dinger kennen, wenige sie gefischt haben, die aber überwiegend zufrieden sind.
Guckst Du hier>>

Auch interessant ))


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

PS: 
Wegen Ansgars "Bedenken":
Das Anglerboard ist eine durch Werbung finanzierte Kommunikationsplattform.

Der Kunde dürfte bisher mit der errregten Aufmerksamkeit zufrieden sein )


----------



## Ansgar (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Wegen Ansgars "Bedenken":
> Das Anglerboard ist eine durch Werbung finanzierte Kommunikationsplattform.
> 
> Der Kunde dürfte bisher mit der errregten Aufmerksamkeit zufrieden sein )




Das war ja genau mein Ansatzpunkt: Nur dem Kunden zu gefallen so ne Werbung abziehen -gibt es da niemand anderen, der hier werben will?    
Ging ja nicht um Werbung im allgemeinen sondern um die Art dieser Werbung - weiss nicht ob man sich nicht ein bisschen veralbert, wenn man sich als ernstzunehmende Kommunikationsplattform (was man doch sein moechte?) persoenlich mit einer evtl. nicht ernstzunehmenden Werbung assoziiert. Denn die Werbung wurde ja direkt vom AB team hier vorgetragen und wer moechte solle sich direkt an das AB wenden - waere der Kunde hier vorstellig geworden, waere das ja was ganz anderes.

Aber ist ja egal, war ja nur meine Meinung
Also, no worries & all the best  

PS: aber danke trotzdem fuer die Bilder des Geheimkoeders - mit den abnehmbaren Spinnerblaettern - und Zusatzgewichten zum jerken - das ist echt ein Knaller...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Das erste Bild des Köders wird auch demnächst kommen)


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es so einen Wunderköder geben kann.
Und musste bei der Sache auch gleich an den Blade Dancer denken, der Schrott ist.
Aber bin mal gespannt: Man sollte je neuem trotzdem immer aufgeschlossen gegenüber stehen...


----------



## knicklicht92 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Was mich interesiert, ist was das Teil kosten soll ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

3 Euro?
5 Euro?
7,50?
mehr als 10??
Schätzt doch mal.........


----------



## THD (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ich möcht hier mal ne Lanze für den in diesem Thread so gescholtenen Blade dancer brechen, ich fische gern damit und auch gar nicht so unerfolgreich.
Richtig ist aber: ist kein Allroundköder


----------



## Fabio (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Her mit nem Foto von diesem Köder.Wenn er wirklich soviel verschiedene Köder in sich vereint und fängig ist, warum nicht. solange er nicht soviel kostet wie alle zusammen....


----------



## DinkDiver (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Also mal im Ernst ich glaub das ganze ist doch nur n Gag was warüber dann alles schmunzeln können oder so was, kann mir nicht vorstellen das das hier wirklich ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## knicklicht92 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Warum nicht ? Wer doch n`Knaller so ein Superköder der gut aussieht und fängt , aber nur wenn er nicht zu teuer ist. Aber er wird meiner Meinung nach zu teuer werden.


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

So, wieder ein paar Fakten, dazu wird noch eine Frage des Importeurs (kennt Ihr alle (vielleicht?) kommen.


> Her mit nem Foto von diesem Köder.


In ca. 4 Wochen werde ich wohl das erste Foto erhalten und reinstellen.


> Also mal im Ernst ich glaub das ganze ist doch nur n Gag


Defintiv nein!!!
Der Großhändler wird den Köder im Herbst bringen.


> aber nur wenn er nicht zu teuer ist


Sollten meine (noch unbestätigten) Infos stimmen, wird das wohl so zwischen 5 und 10 Teuros liegen...........

So, und nun noch eine Bitte des Großhändlers/Importeurs:
Vielfalt ist auch immer eine Geldfrage, was letztlich auch auf den Verkaufspreis umgeschlagen werden muss.

Daher würde der Großhändler gerne wissen, welches Eure Favoritenfarben für Kunstköder sind.

Er sucht 5 Farben für das Sortiment.

Unter allen, die teilnehmen, wird selbstverständlich ein Paket der Wunderköder ausgelost.

Aus den Vorschlägen die hier kommen, werden wir dann ne Abstimmung "basteln".

Also immer her mit Euren Farbwünschen..................


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Also für mich kommen fast nur Köder in relativ natürlichen farbenkombinationen wie 
silber mit grün , blau oder schwarz in Frage ... oder einfach komplett silber .
Ne andere schöne Farbe grade bei trüben Wasser wäre komplett weiß .

Kommt natürlich auch etwas drauf an wie dieser köder nu aussieht ...


----------



## Pilkman (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Farben? Okay, meine Auswahl bei Ködern wäre:

Weissfisch (silber mit etwas schwarz und einem Rotklecks)
Barsch (grünlich hell mit schwarzen Barschstreifen)
Chartreuse (neongrün)
Redhead (weiss mit rot)


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

1. etwas Barsch ähnliches für klarere Gewässer
2. Grün/Schwarz/Silber(Glitter) irgendwie kombiniert für angetrübtes Wasser (Fluss)
3.


> Ne andere schöne Farbe grade bei trüben Wasser wäre komplett weiß


jepp  - evtl. noch mit etwas rot drin - damit habe ich bislang in unseren trüben Teichen immer besser gefangen als mit Firetiger & Co. (kann aber auch Einbíldung sein)
4. Kupfer/Erdbraun (braucht man auch ab und zu mal )
5. Lachs (gute Erfahrungen bei angetrübtem Wasser im Fluss)


----------



## vertikal (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Gelb mit roten Punkten ist der Knaller!
Den finden Hecht und Zander so störend in ihrem Revier, der muss einfach gefressen werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Auf jeden Fall sollte ein schwarzer dabei sein (ganz oder zumindest unten schwarz, auch wenns ungewohnt ist), ist aber fürs nächtliche Spinnen in meinen Augen optimal!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Moin Moin ,
1. schwarz mit kleinem roten Anteil
2. rot mit  kleinem schwarzen Anteil
3. rot
4. schwarz
5. und fürs Süßwasser alleine , Bachforellenmuster

1-4 sind meine Favoriten fürs Salzwasser und 5 zusätzlich fürs Süßwasser :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Regentaucher (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Schwarz muss dabei sein. Ist nicht nur fängig am Abend oder in der Nacht, sondern auch mal Tagsüber...wissen nur die wenigsten.

Wenn mit manchen Ködern wirklich rein garnichts mehr geht, hohl ich meinen alten 12cm schwarzen Turus mit weiss/roten Kreisen raus. Ein dicker Barsch ist danach immer drin


/edit: da hatte der Michael wohl die gleiche Farbfavoriten


----------



## Case (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Als Grundfarbe käme für mich auch nur Silber in Frage. Ich würde Silber/Rot bevorzugen. 

Case


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Wie sieht der Köder denn aus?


----------



## Fabio (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

was grelles, was dunkles, was natürliches, was rotes, was weisses


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

So einen Allround - Topköder, der alle Eigenschaften in sich birgt habe ich noch. Leider wird der seit jahren nicht mehr hergestellt und mein Vorrat geht zur Neige. Bin jetzt gespannt, ob ein ähnlicher Typ auf den Markt geworfen wird.|supergri
Meine fängigsten Farben habe ich selbst kreiert. Das Folgende ist keine Reklame: Im Modellbau gibt es eine riesen Farbpalette von stabilen Farben von Revell.
Vier Farben waren besonders fängig:
Im Vorsommer dunkelgelb mit schwarzen Streifen (Muster Schwebfliege)
Im Hochsommer eisenfarbig
Im Herbst hellbraun mit mattschwarzen Streifen
Ganzjährig bronzefarbig mit schwarzen Punkten

Was mir besonders auffiel war, das dem Hecht die Farbe eines Köders nicht interessiert.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

nun
ich bevorzuge auf Zander schwarze Köder, ansonsten nehm ich hauptsächlich gedeckte Farben sprich Naturähnl. Dekors. Schocker nehm ich eigentlich nur in sehr ganz trüber Brühe.


----------



## PulheimerHecht (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ich würde sagen, auf jeden fall was GRÜNES!!!!

Mit grünen Ködern egal in welchem Gewässer hab ich komischerweise bisher immer am Besten gefangen.

Ansonsten 

-Silber
-Weiss/Blau
-Lachsfarben


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

@PulheimerHecht

Mit Grün fange ich hier nur Winzlinge.
Egel, ob Kanal, Weser oder Teiche


----------



## elbfänger (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

1. Schwarz
2. Firetiger ala Schocker
3. Barschdesign (natürlich)
4. Silber
5. blau/weiss


----------



## fiskes (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Hallo
ich bevorzuge auch 
grün mit schwarzen Streifen ( Barsch frißt jeder gern )
silber mit dunklem Buckel ( Weißfisch )

Robert


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Hy !

Da bin ich aber auch mal auf das Foto gespannt ... 
Das Wort ALLROUNDKÖDER birgt natürlich irgendwie etwas berhebliches in sich .. jedoch auch etwas, dass neugierig machen kann .. & es auch tut ! 

Bin einfach mal gespannt, was das für ein Gerät sein soll ... 

Meine Farbwahl:

1. Barsch (zartes grün, orangener kleiner Kehlfleck, dicke schwarze Streifen)
2. Purpurfarbener Körper + gänzlich grünem Bauch
3. Beige bis hellbraune Flanken, dunklerer Rücken, hellblauer Bauch
4. Gelbe Flanken, schwarzer Rücken, brauner Bauch
5. Chartreusefarbene Flanken, dunkelblaue Streifen oder Kreise, weisser Bauch

...alle Flanken dürfen kräftig mit kleinen Glitterpartikeln bestäubt sein 

mfg
basti


----------



## Fattony (19. Februar 2006)

*Tja*

also mit dem Köder soll man Blinkern Wobblern ........

Tja vielleicht kostet er auch sein 100 Euro

und wenn die Schnur reißt  tz tz tz


----------



## vertikal (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tja*

Ein Kunstköder für hundert Euronen würd sich sicherlich etwas schwer am Markt etablieren.|uhoh:

Die Kunst besteht doch gerade darin, den Preis so zu (er-)finden, dass maximal viele Käufer den Preis gerade noch als unter ihrer Schmerzgrenze liegend definieren und das Teil kaufen.

Naja, so bekloppt wie ich bin, mach ich schon mal etwas Platz in meiner 17. Köderkiste, um noch ein paar von den neuen Ködern einlagern zu können.
Ich hoffe nur, nicht erst mit 67 in Rente gehen zu dürfen. Dann könnt's etwas knapp mit dem Vorhaben werden, alle meine Köder doch wenigstens einmal gefischt zu haben......#q


----------



## Lachsy (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Farbe Silber /schwarz
rot /weiss
oder mal kupferfarben

mfg Lachsy


----------



## MeRiDiAn (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

*@FATTONY*



			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> Sollten meine (noch unbestätigten) Infos stimmen, wird das wohl so zwischen 5 und 10 Teuros liegen.


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Hmm... Meine Lieblingsfarben sind
- schwarz (evtl. mit ein klein wenig Silberglitter)
- kupfer/bronze-braun (evtl. mit ein wenig Kupferglitter)
- barschdesign (gelb/grün mit schwarzen Querstreifen und irgendwo was rotes)
- Chartreuse (vielleicht mit ein wenig Perlmuttglitter)
- Redhead (permuttweiss mit rotem Kopf)

Ich bin gespannt, was das fürn Dingens sein wird!!!


----------



## THD (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Meine Farbwünsche:
- Silber / Rot
- Silber / Schwarz
- Weiß / Blau
- Barschdesign
- Firetiger


----------



## Phoenix-mk (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Meine Vorschläge!!!

1 > Bachforelle
2 > Regenbogenforelle
3 > Barsch
4 > Gelb mit schwarzen oder Roten Punkten (Streifen)
5 > Silber mit schwarz und Rot

1-3 sind aber meine Favoritten!!!
nichts geht über die Natur!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Greetz
der Phoenix


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

1. Barsch
2. Bachforelle hell (Richtung Meerforelle)
3. Firetiger
4. Redhead
5. Schwarz


----------



## interloper (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

1. RedHead
2. Silber
3. Rötlich
4. Dunkelgelb
5. Barsch


----------



## Birger (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Ich denke es sollten sowohl für klares als auch für trübes Wasser Farben dabei sein: Trüb: weiß mit roten/gelben Punkten/Streifen
               firetiger
               fluogrün/schwarzer rücken
        klar: transparent/schwarz oder dunkelrot mit metalliceffekten
               Naturdekor wie Regenbogenforelle


----------



## til (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Konsequenter weise sollte solch ein Köder auch nur in einer Farbe angebaten werden:
Die Universalfarbe!
|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

@ til:
Gute Idee, und welche wäre das???
))))))


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @ til:
> Gute Idee, und welche wäre das???
> ))))))


 
Bissfeste LCD-Oberfläche, die sich mittels Aussensensor je nach Wasserfarbe und Tiefe in die perfekte Farbe ändert!!!


----------



## Daniel1986 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

Also ich geh dann mal in den Keller und fang an meine Kunstköder zu fotografieren, damit ich sie noch schnell ins E-Bay stellen kann.
Denn wenn das Ding wirklich so toll ist, werden die ja alle Wertlos und was will ich dann noch mit dem Kram wenn ich 2 oder 3 von den Wunderdingern habe.

Also beeilt euch bevor es zu spät is#6 

Farben:

Silber-Blau
Braun-Weiß mit schwarzen Punkten
Barschdesign
Hechtdesign
Weiß-Schwarz


----------



## vertikal (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @ til:
> Gute Idee, und welche wäre das???
> ))))))




Ist doch ganz einfach, Thomas:
Wenn sich das Teil schon vom Wobbler, über'n Gufi zum Jerkbait verwandeln lässt, müsste es doch ein Klacks sein, gerade *die *Farbe anzunehmen, auf die der jeweilige Räuber am besten reagiert.

Womit die Qual der (Farb-)Wahl ein für allemal ein Ende hätte!|supergri


----------



## Walküre (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

1.neongelb, mit schwarzem Rücken
2.silber (mettallic) hinten leicht hellblaülich metallic
3.unten schwarz oben neongrünen leuchtend schuppige Flecken
4.hellblau mit silberfarbenden Schuppen 
5.unten weiß oben bräunlich-silbrig mit roten oder schwarzen Flossen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Wobbeln, Jerken, Jiggen, Blinkern*

So, die näxten Nachrichten vom "Wunderköder" sind da, *hier* gehts jetzt weiter.
Gleichzeitig schließe ich en Thread hier, damit nicht zuviel durcheinander geht.


----------

